# Bizzare Headstone...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

While following up on an investigation to illegal drug use in an old grave site in our town, I found this headstone...

"Reflect my friend, as you pass by-
as you are now, so once was I.
As I am now, so you must be,
prepare my friend and follow me."

The headstone was from 1888, and the hair stood up on the back of my neck...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, believe that quite eerie,
I would have hoped it be more cheery, 
But, alas, as we all know well,
Some go up--or down to Hell.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sheezzzzz

Talk about reaching out from the beyond..


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

We also found a headstone in an old cemetary on top of Kebler Pass in central Colorado with that same saying. It was also from the 1800's and was from a 17 year old girl. I took it as peacful in a way when I first read it.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Oooooo...I love it! I've saving this one for, well, you know.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

They must have been some sort of Fortune teller back in the day...
What insight!

MaeJae


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> While following up on an investigation to illegal drug use in an old grave site in our town, I found this headstone...


Is there a problem with dead people using illegal drugs on the Cape??

Tim


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there a problem with dead people using illegal drugs on the Cape??

Tim
[/quote]

At least in old cemeteries....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds like Kevin has a bone to pick........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Sorry....couldn't resist


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Darn Dead folk! Always partying with those illegal drugs and making so much noise they wake the dead.....

Sorry, I just had to....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Apparently it's really good dope! i was hoping to draw them out... I had my Jerry Garcia tie on...


----------

